# Spannung Grafikkarte? FSB vom CPU?



## NadineLu (2. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Also ich habe mir ein neues Board gekauft, weil ich beim alten das Bios beim Flashen abgeschossen habe. 
Jetzt steht bei dem Board dabei, dass die Grafikkarte keine 3,3V haben darf. Ich finde aber nirgends, wieviel Spannung die Grafikkarte hat, die ich habe.

Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Geforce 2 MX TV-Out. Das Mainboard ist das ASRock K7VT4A+.

Ach ja, wo sehe ich, was für ein FSB der CPU hat? Steht das auf dem CPU drauf oder wo kann ich das nachschauen? SOnst muss ich den Kühler nochmal runtermachen. Und dann ist die Frage, ob das da überhaupt steht. Es ist ein AMD Athlon 1400.

Gruss Nadine


----------



## Alex Duschek (2. Oktober 2004)

Wegen dem FSB schaust du entweder im BIOS nach oder es gibt auch Tools,die dir detaillierte Rechnerinformationen geben können ---> Beipsiel 

Allerdings bin ich mir grad nicht sicher,wo man die Spannung der Grafikkarte ablesen kann


----------



## alois (2. Oktober 2004)

Der AGP-Slot hat soweit ich weiss 1,5V und 66MHz Taktfrequenz. Dem entsprechend wird auch die Grafikkarte darauf ausgelegt sein, eine andere Spannung beziehen nur Highend-Grafikkarten, und die haben meistens einen separaten Stromanschluss direkt ans Netzteil.
Dein AMD Athlon 1400 hat 133MHz FrontSideBus und normalerweise 1,5V, ob Duron oder Thunderbird ist dabei egal.


----------



## NadineLu (3. Oktober 2004)

Hmmm wenn der nur 133 hat, kann ich dem mit dem Board doch gar net betreiben oder, man kann nämlich nur ab 200 einstellen, aber als ich geschaut habe, welche CPUs war der auch dabei.


----------



## NadineLu (3. Oktober 2004)

Sieh mal hier:

http://www.asrock.com/support/CPU_Support/CPUSupport_K7VT4AP.htm


----------



## alois (3. Oktober 2004)

Guckst du hier
FSB 133=266


----------

